# OB Surgery Procedure



## mslori7 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone give me their input on how to code for a "Hysteroscopy with D&C and a Laparoscopy with Right Oophorectomy"? I have a coder here on staff who insists on coding this multi procedure as 58720 RT only.  My suggestion was to bill "Hysteroscopy with D&C (58558 and Laparoscopy with Right Oophorectomy 58661).  This is not an area of expertise for me so any help is appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## bonzaibex (Nov 16, 2010)

58720 is incorrect--that code is for an open procedure, not a laparoscopic one.  The hysteroscopy & laparoscopy are 2 separate procedures with 2 separate approaches.  58661 & 58558 is the correct way to code this.

Becky, CPC


----------



## diane1217 (Nov 16, 2010)

58661
58558-51


----------



## preserene (Nov 16, 2010)

You are correct. 58558, 58661; but append  modifier -59 to one with more RVU to identify.

 ( Modifier -59 may be used with the primary procedure if that procedure has the higher RVU. Most often, it will be added to a code that is a separate procedure performed for a reason unrelated to the primary procedure)
Then why you are right is, here you go:  Hysteroscopy is  a different route of access to its destination(uterus), from Laparoscopy which is with its diffrent route through vagina/abdominal, towards the entry into the pelvic cavity ( adenexa). Both are different scopies, meant for different purposes; procedure, organ distination and everything is different. They cannot be bundled.

58720 is not Scopy Code. it is an open procedure


----------



## mslori7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone


----------

